# Boss plows site says no to '03 6 Ltr Ford, ANYONE KNOW WHY???????



## Jack Manning (Jul 25, 2004)

I AM THINKING OF BUYING A PLOW FOR MY 2003, F-250, SUPER CAB W/SHORT BED AND 6 LITER PSD. BOSS PLOWS INDICATES FORD DOES NOT RECOMMEND USING A PLOW WITH THE DIESEL. DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A REASON NOT TO?? I INTEND TO USE THE P/U FOR DRIVEWAYS AND LITE COMMERCIAL WORK.

ANY RECOMENDATIONS? BOSS? SNOWAY? WESTERN?
WHAT DO YOU THINK?????????
JACK


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Most plow makers do not recommend putting a large plow on the front end of the extended cab diesels, because of the added weight of the diesel package and the seating capacity of the truck.

They have to figure that you are going to hang a 950# plow off the front end and have 5 of your 200# buddies riding in the cab with you which will overload the front axle rating.

I have an 01 F350 PSD extended cab with a 8.5' western V plow on it.
I added a leaf to the front to bring it up 2.5"
I never had any problems with this setup.
And man do I love that diesel for plowing.


----------



## Jack Manning (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for your feedback. How does your truck ride with the extra leaf? What do you think of Timbrens ? Did you add gauges ?


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

The ride did not change much, it is a F350 diesel after all.

It's allot better than my old 86 F350 with the springy seat in it.
Don't wear a baseball cap in that one when plowing hurts like hell when you hit the ceiling.

I have seen the timberens installed on smaller trucks like F150's, and Chevy 1500's. 
It seems like a good idea on smaller trucks like those that have the softer ride.

But the extra leaf adds 850# capacity (if I remember correctly) to the front end.
Of course the axle rating remains the same but I feel better about not overloading the stock springs, or having to worry about wearing them out prematurely.

No gages yet. You wont need them unless you alter the mixture with a programmer.

The super chip can really wake up the old 7.3 PSD.
I think they make one for the 6.0 now.


----------



## Jack Manning (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks again, for taking the time to respond to my questions.

I know what you're talking about with the older 350's. They are like riding on the railroad before they put the tracks down.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I added a set of Timbrens, they worked just as well, alittle bumpier ride but I can live with it.


----------



## Jack Manning (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for your info on the Timbrens.  jack


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Jack Manning said:


> Thanks for your info on the Timbrens.  jack


If you have the 5200 rating front end your fine . we are going to get the 8-10 blizzard.


----------



## BigBlu250 (Aug 29, 2004)

I know someone who uses these and is very happy with them. Great part is you only inflate them when you need them. Check it out.

http://www.ride-rite.com/Ride-Rite.htm


----------

